# Washing your car...Hot or cold?



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

We all go on about polishes, glazes, sealants and waxes but whats the best way to wash your car in the first place...?

It is mostly taken for granted that washing your car should be done with hot/warm water but is this the best way. If so then why..?

Would really hot water damage the paint in any way or would cold water cool the paint surface on warm days which should help as applying polishes etc ....?

Whats your thoughts ...?

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Warm is better for everything, including yourself. Cold water on a freezing day...not for me!
Polishing/waxing becomes a PIA when too cold...products simply don't work at their best.

Equally, baking hot is no good for washing - can lead to water-spotting. Polishes etc will dry out too quickly and I don't suppose cold water on a too-hot-to-touch surface can exactly be called being kind to your paint either :wink:

Warm for everything works for me 

Dave


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Warm is better for everything, including yourself. Cold water on a freezing day...not for me!
> Polishing/waxing becomes a PIA when too cold...products simply don't work at their best.
> 
> Equally, baking hot is no good for washing - can lead to water-spotting. Polishes etc will dry out too quickly and I don't suppose cold water on a too-hot-to-touch surface can exactly be called being kind to your paint either :wink:
> ...


Should we test the water with our elbow first ?  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Warm is better for everything, including yourself. Cold water on a freezing day...not for me!
> ...


Only if you're using Johnsons Baby Bath :wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

> Warm for everything works for me


Thats why I have been sad and put hot and cold taps by my garage door with a 2 into 1 connector so I can even use the hose with warm water.

It's great until the wife realises why there's no hot water left on Sunday mornings :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Warm is better for everything, including yourself. Cold water on a freezing day...not for me!
> Polishing/waxing becomes a PIA when too cold...products simply don't work at their best.
> 
> Equally, baking hot is no good for washing - can lead to water-spotting. Polishes etc will dry out too quickly and I don't suppose cold water on a too-hot-to-touch surface can exactly be called being kind to your paint either :wink:
> ...


 Warm water as usual then... :wink: Cheers dave



TeeTees said:


> Should we test the water with our elbow first ?  :wink:





NaughTTy said:


> Only if you're using Johnsons Baby Bath :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I always use Johnsons on my baby... ([smiley=baby.gif] not this one).



Wild Woods said:


> > Warm for everything works for me
> 
> 
> Thats why I have been sad and put hot and cold taps by my garage door with a 2 into 1 connector so I can even use the hose with warm water.
> ...


 :lol: ...Now thats what i am talking about. Nothing wrong with looking after your TT. Good excuse to shower together.. :wink:

Would be good connected to the pressure washer. 8)

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

> ...Now thats what i am talking about. Nothing wrong with looking after your TT. Good excuse to shower together..


I'm assuming you mean me showering with the TT as it gives me less grief than the Wife :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> > ...Now thats what i am talking about. Nothing wrong with looking after your TT. Good excuse to shower together..
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you mean me showering with the TT as it gives me less grief than the Wife :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

:roll: not exactly what i was thinking.... :wink:

I dont know what the neighbours would think you in the buffty washing the car...  

Bobski


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

bobski said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > > ...Now thats what i am talking about. Nothing wrong with looking after your TT. Good excuse to shower together..
> ...


The neighbours might be naturists, and join in !! <eeeek>


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > Wild Woods said:
> ...


 Got someing to tell us TeeTees... :wink: :lol:


----------

